# Colorado Fur Auction



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Time is getting close for the Colorado Fur Auction. Those wanting to ship fur in, it has to be received before Feb 5th. Those of you dropping off you can do this Feb 6th & 7th. Coyotes are the hot topic with Buyers screaming for big heavy raccoon 4x-5x. and otter. We accept fur from anywhere in any quantity. Those close enough, we are a great outlet for antler. for more info you can go to www.coloradotrapper.com

or call me from the number listed. Thank You Todd Fairchild western consignment agent.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Things are getting close, We have over 2000 coyotes consigned and more buyers than ever. This market is on the edge so don't push your luck. We also are over run with tanned goods more inventory than past years. Those of you that are in the want for tanned wolves, wolverine, animals that you can't just trap and tan should consider a a buying trip. For the taxidermists we will have our varied collection of skinned and froze bears and lions as well as small animals of taxidermy quality. We will also offer 2500+ lbs of antler. Hope to see you there.


----------

